# How many people out there are actually going to get the 1DX compared to the 5D3



## RayValdez360 (Jul 11, 2012)

I am just wondering how many people out there can afford and are willing to spend 6800 on a camera? I am not asking if they are using it for a certain purpose just how man people actually purchase 1 Series bodies. I considered getting one before but the longer I wait the more I think that the 5D Mark III might be for me.


----------



## charlesa (Jul 11, 2012)

I have a 1D X on preorder, need it mostly for sports and wildlife. Canon kindly provided me with a 5D Mark III till my 1DX preorder is fulfilled, after testing the 5DIII extensively, I can say I am impressed. Impressive ISO performance and IQ quality, 6 fps is enough for most types of photography and the body is well built. But for my needs, the 1DX is a better fit.


----------



## AmbientLight (Jul 11, 2012)

I have been looking to buy a 1D X since its announcement, but where I live (in Switzerland) the camera is still not available for sale, although there are signs, that it may be coming soon.

Just recently I purchased a 5D Mark III. This makes it much easier on me to wait for the 1D X.

As soon as the 1D X appears in stores I will hurry to purchase one. Then the 5D Mark III will make a fabulous secondary/backup camera. I will also keep using my 7D for that bit of extra reach. My original thinking was to use the 7D as a secondary/backup camera for the 1D X, but I dropped that notion as soon as I had taken some night shots with the 5D Mark III.


----------



## ewg963 (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm coming from the Mark II yes there are improvements in the mark III but not enough to sway me... I also think that the 1 DX would be better fit for me. I shoot weddings, sports, architecture, and wildlife. I'll save my pennies for that baby!!


----------



## n0iZe (Jul 11, 2012)

AmbientLight said:


> I have been looking to buy a 1D X since its announcement, but where I live (in Switzerland) the camera is still not available for sale, although there are signs, that it may be coming soon.
> 
> Just recently I purchased a 5D Mark III. This makes it much easier on me to wait for the 1D X.
> 
> As soon as the 1D X appears in stores I will hurry to purchase one. Then the 5D Mark III will make a fabulous secondary/backup camera. I will also keep using my 7D for that bit of extra reach. My original thinking was to use the 7D as a secondary/backup camera for the 1D X, but I dropped that notion as soon as I had taken some night shots with the 5D Mark III.



Salli,

The 1D X are starting to appear in the stores.
However, only pre-orders are getting filled at the moment. And only very very limited quantity has been sent to the stores. I pre-ordered my 1D X back in December... I received mine yesterday, and yes, I live in Switzerland as well.
I think it will take at least a month or two until they're in the store without pre-orders. If you're lucky, that is.

Will test the camera a little today after 4 PM and of course on the weekend. Damn, am I glad that my girlfriend bought herself a 7D - we can go and shoot together and I won't have to hear any of that "I should get priority, not the camera!!!" stuff.
Tried it out a little yesterday and with the 16-35mm f/2.8L II it's awesome. Also I love the LCD screen (1Ds Mark II LCD sucks big time against this!!!!) a lot.

I'm a lucky man.


----------



## nikkito (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm an argentine in Switzerland and I also wait for my 1D X. I do mostly photojournalism.



Grüezi Herr n0iZe 

You got your camera? Cool man! I'm very happy for you 
Where was it that you ordered it?
Please write what you think of it when you have some time 
Lg


----------



## n0iZe (Jul 11, 2012)

nikkito said:


> I'm an argentine in Switzerland and I also wait for my 1D X. I do mostly photojournalism.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I got my 1D X. Couldn't leave it at home so I took it with me to my office, although that's pretty useless - neither do I have interesting subjects nor time to shoot them here... 

I ordered it from the Canon Pro dealer in Basel, but I already did so in December. So that's why I already have it... And as it seems two or three people were pre-ordering even earlier than me.

Griessli,
n0iZe


----------



## AmbientLight (Jul 11, 2012)

Grüeziwohl! Lucky you! ;D

Initially I thought about preordering on digitec, but then they took the 1D X from their website and I decided to wait until arrival, giving me at least a chance to compare prices. I expect the last one or two months will pass as well, after having to wait for so long.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 11, 2012)

RayValdez360 said:


> I am just wondering how many people out there can afford and are willing to spend 6800 on a camera? I am not asking if they are using it for a certain purpose just how man people actually purchase 1 Series bodies. I considered getting one before but the longer I wait the more I think that the 5D Mark III might be for me.



I do a ton of different things, so I will actually have the 5D Mark III and the 1D X. For college indoor sports this winter, the 1D X will be staple and the 1D 4 will be backup body.


----------



## Cannon Man (Jul 11, 2012)

Thhe 1DX has so many advantages in terms of ergonomy and reliability i decided amlong time ago i won't use anything else than the 1 series.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 11, 2012)

Cannon Man said:


> Thhe 1DX has so many advantages in terms of ergonomy and reliability i decided amlong time ago i won't use anything else than the 1 series.



All 1D bodies? Compare your IQ of the 1D Mark IV vs. 5D Mark III. At ISO 400 and above it's not even close. The 1DX is likely better, but not all 1D bodies, if that's what you meant.


----------



## nikkito (Jul 11, 2012)

AmbientLight said:


> Grüeziwohl! Lucky you! ;D
> 
> Initially I thought about preordering on digitec, but then they took the 1D X from their website and I decided to wait until arrival, giving me at least a chance to compare prices. I expect the last one or two months will pass as well, after having to wait for so long.



Salü ;D
yeah, digitec had it at CHF 8000 but then it was taken down, probably because canon decided that only professional photo partners (whatever that is) would sell it.

I'm still waiting and i'm guessing i still have a looooong way to go since i payed it in profot in March 

lg, nico


----------



## n0iZe (Jul 12, 2012)

nikkito said:


> AmbientLight said:
> 
> 
> > Grüeziwohl! Lucky you! ;D
> ...



Salamander mitenander,

Digitec had it, I told 'em if I can pre-order and they were like "as soon as we have the prices". They took down the 1D X and never put it up again.

However, I prefer to support local dealers anyway. Also, I think Canon doesn't give it to online dealers because they'll ruin the prices. As they always do. So in order to keep the local dealers alive, you really should order there 
I only order >500 CHF lenses from Digitec, everything else I get at my local dealer.

By the way: You can find the Canon Professional dealers for Switzerland here: http://de.canon.ch/cps/haendler/

Griessli,
n0iZe


----------

